# Custom Intake Manifold



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

What happened to that thread? There was good info in there and what co was it that made the manifold that was posted?


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (spdfrek)*

i was wondering the same thing...im waiting for a progress update as well


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_What happened to that thread? There was good info in there 

it was black holed, im fairly certain it was by a certain company that has admitedly reverse engineered other companies products...you know who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
as for our manifold, the finished version will be displayed this week


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

sweetness, how much was this estimated to cost?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

i believe they was around 700$


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_it was black holed, im fairly certain it was by a certain company that has admitedly reverse engineered other companies products...you know who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif gay

_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_as for our manifold, the finished version will be displayed this week

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

x2


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
it was black holed, im fairly certain it was by a certain company that has admitedly reverse engineered other companies products...you know who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
as for our manifold, the finished version will be displayed this week

the week is over lets see it!


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (easy cheese)*








the week is over


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

nothing new???


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

can we get one teaser pic to hold us off for a few minutes? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (bulldogger72)*

thats a old pic


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

any news? i grow impatient


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

i would like to know when this may be avaliable. would be a great bolt on.


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

??????????????????????


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sit tight,I will write up the thread this week when I get the time...









time management > you!!!


----------



## audidiablo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_
it was black holed, im fairly certain it was by a certain company that has admitedly reverse engineered other companies products...you know who you are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
as for our manifold, the finished version will be displayed this week

I'd be interested as well. The plastic intake manifold on my Rabbit broke last night. The pin that holds on the shroud broke as the shroud hit the hood or so I think. I glued it in and would rather go with better parts and performance opposed to another plastic replacement that will brake again for a hefty price. Count me in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (audidiablo)*

Yeah i was wondering about where that thread went. Lets see some pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Custom Intake Manifold (Cherb32)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crxtrixxx (May 4, 2007)

anyone know anything?


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

what happened? any news?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

eurojet is working on a mani too ... i think.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

well its been over a month...any progress?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (Blitzkrieg'nBunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blitzkrieg’nBunny* »_well its been over a month...any progress?

Yes, lots. Flanges are done. Materials are here. Just measured out the Plenum and we're tapping it. We'll have it tacked up tonight.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

sweet!! :-D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (ender619)*

Got the holes cut. (I dont drink)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I swear its play by play.
Thank you Andre!! Thanks Seamless!!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i See a monster!! omg that looks effin Sexy!! i want one! put me in for one


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

shiny.. can't wait to see the #'s :-D


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (ender619)*

oh man that looks awesome


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Slayer)*

looks good.... oh how I could use that head flange







.... Looks like a lot of us are useing Ross Machine Racings products....


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*wants to make love to that intak manifold* wait what .. damn!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_looks good.... oh how I could use that head flange







.... Looks like a lot of us are useing Ross Machine Racings products....
















Thanks for the kind words...but that is not a Ross Machine Racing head flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Need a beta tester....lol


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks for the kind words...but that is not a Ross Machine Racing head flange. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know... but the velocity stacks, oval runners, and plenum look like they are.... they make very good stuff....


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

here is another manifold being made..... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4236445


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

any more info on pricing and when it might be available to the public? ill definitely buy one right away


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

im bulldogger72
he will give you the details.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

are eurojet and bulldogger accosiatedwith eachother? looking at both manifolds, theyre different


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: (mk racer)*

no there not.
eurojet manifold is not done while bulldogger's is done.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (a7xogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a7xogg* »_no there not.
eurojet manifold is not done while bulldogger's is done.

Nice. Any data and install pics?


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

not yet. bulldogger is looking for any independent volunteers for dyno numbers and all that good stuff. I would be one but i don't have spare money for it.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (a7xogg)*

I wonder what he plans to seal the manifold to the head with as I see there are no factory o-rings used....?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I want one with the shortest runners that will fit.
ooooooooooohhhhhhh
What are the chances of allowing the trottlebody to be able to be bolted on either side of the manifold. I wonder if that would make for an easier front mount. hmmmm have to go look at the rabbit.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i just talked to bulldogger, and he has his available for 700 to the public, and 545 i belive for people with access to a dyno. if i was able to, id try to use my dyno at the school im going to, but i havent started classes there yet


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

looking through my favorites folder, and i stumbled upon this
http://www.heperformance.com/vwmore.html
looks like someone made one a while ago, but never put it in production


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

damn! that is sexy! i wonder why it never went into production. i would of paid for that setup. I wonder what the gain was.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

and it's turbo.. :-O


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_damn! that is sexy! i wonder why it never went into production. i would of paid for that setup. I wonder what the gain was. 

Ask and ye shall receive: Andre is a Pimp


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

what happened to the manifold? did he end up getting rid of it?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ask and ye shall receive: Andre is a Pimp 

haha Andre def is a pimp. Any more updates on the manifold joel? Looks great!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

lol Updates!!


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (ender619)*

moar updatez


----------



## mk4chris (Mar 4, 2008)

any updates? LOL


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_bump

We pulled away from using the extrusions from RMR and machined our own stacks and rolled our own plenum. I am waiting for the call to pick up the rolled plenums this morning from the machinist and hopefully I'll get some pics up of the progress and how we're making it work.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome possum.


----------



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

so what is the deal will these be produced in decent numbers and sold to the public or has the idea been scrapped?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (youngkal)*

starting april 21st I'm gonna have unlimited dyno access at school... though I don't know if I'll have my evap system recall in place that soon


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

would it be possible to have the intake manifold made enlarged to accept an mkv r32 throttle body? I don't know if their would be any gains from that setup or if its even possible. Im assuming its bigger that the 2.5


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

i need better flow people!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_i need better flow people!


cams cams cams


----------

